# Goldstock,08



## Judi

Who is planning on going?


----------



## Judi

It starts the Friday before Labor Day.


----------



## savannah

DH, Cheyenne, Dakota, Savannah, & I are going. I just registered the other day. Can't wait & I hope to meet up with a bunch of you there.


----------



## Judi

Glad you are going.
I still have to register.


----------



## Judi

I printed out Waiver forms.


----------



## Judi

I registered.


----------



## Judi

I bought a pair of waterproof sneakers from Land's End which I can wear in the lake.


----------



## Judi

I may wear them before at a Dog Park which has access for dog swimming.


----------



## savannah

Let me know if these waterproof sneakers work. Are you guys staying at the camps or RV or hotel? We are staying in a RV. Meals are included right? Is it alot of chicken for the meals? If so, I will have to pack some meals for my DH, he is allergic to chicken.


----------



## Judi

I was told by someone yesterday that the sneakers work.
We are staying in a Private room on the campgrounds.
Who told you they only serve chicken? There is a variety.


----------



## PeanutsMom

I would love to make it to one of these! Where do they have it?


----------



## savannah

Judi said:


> I was told by someone yesterday that the sneakers work.
> We are staying in a Private room on the campgrounds.
> Who told you they only serve chicken? There is a variety.


No one told me they only serve chicken, I just assume since it's usually the cheapest route on feeding a whole bunch of people. Glad to hear their is a variety.


----------



## savannah

PeanutsMom said:


> I would love to make it to one of these! Where do they have it?


It's a little bit north of Scranton, PA. Here's the website: http://www.goldstock2006.org/

This is my first year going so I am excited to go.


----------



## Judi

savannah said:


> No one told me they only serve chicken, I just assume since it's usually the cheapest route on feeding a whole bunch of people. Glad to hear their is a variety.


The food is surprisingly good and you can have as much as you want. There is also a salad bar.


----------



## Judi

I received an invitation for a party during Goldstock.
Wish I could be in more than one place at a time.


----------



## Judi

Goldstock is a week from this Friday.


----------



## Judi

How many are registered?


----------



## Judi

8 more days until Goldstock.


----------



## Judi

Who is interested?


----------



## Judi

bump up!

I think many people probably missed this.


----------



## Judi

Goldstock begins next Friday.


----------



## savannah

Can't wait. This week I will have to start getting us packed to go. We will be heading out Friday morning so we should be there by noon. My 2 oldest goldens, Cheyenne & Dakota are in the senior recognition and Cheyenne is also in the rescue parade. Will you have any in the rescue parade or senior recognition?


----------



## Spudmom

Yup Goldstock is next weekend! For those going please come over and introduce yourself. I will be found at The Goldstock/Lucy Legacy table. Oh, and in the lake Sunday morning as one of the judges for the dock diving)

See everyone next Friday!!

Deb


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I hope you all have a blast! I would love to win that quilt!!!


----------



## Judi

I have to go home first, unpack, do laundry, iron, repack for myself and my two Goldens. My husband can pack his own things.


----------



## 4rdogs

Safe trip everyone... I am one of the three welcome table girls 
Karen


----------



## Judi

I guess I will see you.


----------



## Judi

I took out water toys for the lake.


----------



## Judi

Goldstock is in 4 days.


----------



## Judi

I have to pack.


----------



## 4everhayley

I'll be there....can't wait! My second goldstock! Wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Judi

savannah said:


> Can't wait. This week I will have to start getting us packed to go. We will be heading out Friday morning so we should be there by noon. My 2 oldest goldens, Cheyenne & Dakota are in the senior recognition and Cheyenne is also in the rescue parade. Will you have any in the rescue parade or senior recognition?


Buddy and Chloe will be in the Rescue Parade.
I think Buddy will be elegible to be in the Senior Parade next year.
Amber probably would have been the oldest Senior but she never made it to Goldstock.


----------



## Judi

Spudmom said:


> Yup Goldstock is next weekend! For those going please come over and introduce yourself. I will be found at The Goldstock/Lucy Legacy table. Oh, and in the lake Sunday morning as one of the judges for the dock diving)
> 
> See everyone next Friday!!
> 
> Deb


Last year I stayed away from the dock when the Olympics were going on. The year before, my dogs got too excited on their leashes and gave me a hard time.


----------



## Judi

4everhayley said:


> I'll be there....can't wait! My second goldstock! Wouldn't miss it.


Where will you be staying?


----------



## Goldenz2

I'll be there with Archie. This is my 9th year! 

(Angelo will be home with his Daddy)


----------



## 4rdogs

Safe Trip see you all soon
This is our 11th year


----------



## 4rdogs

Pastor Peg will be there on Saturday to offer
Blessing of the dogs after lunch in the grassy area.


----------



## Judi

Goldenz2 said:


> I'll be there with Archie. This is my 9th year!
> 
> (Angelo will be home with his Daddy)


Which is your cabin?


----------



## Judi

4rdogs said:


> Safe Trip see you all soon
> This is our 11th year


Where do you stay?


----------



## Judi

4rdogs said:


> Pastor Peg will be there on Saturday to offer
> Blessing of the dogs after lunch in the grassy area.


How do you know?


----------



## 4rdogs

Let's see how do I know.. hmmmm
She was there last year taking the TDI test & after lunch did 
the blessing of the dogs... She is coming back again this year & will 
do the blessing. So I thought for those who aren't on any of the Goldens
list & that are coming would like to know.


----------



## Judi

Did she pass the TDI test?


----------



## 4everhayley

Judi said:


> Where will you be staying?


I'll be in one of the Cabins -- not sure which yet....And you?


----------



## 4everhayley

Goldenz2 said:


> I'll be there with Archie. This is my 9th year!
> 
> (Angelo will be home with his Daddy)


I think I met you last year, Jeanne. I remember Angelo, anyway.  Are you by any chance the person who took all those awesome pictures last year?


----------



## savannah

I hope the weather is going to be nice and not raining. I just looked at the forecast for Scranton and looks like Friday, Sunday, & Monday are going to be nice but Saturday there is a chance of rain. Has anyone else check out the weather for this yet?


----------



## 4rdogs

Accu Weather for Lakewood, PA
http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...er&traveler=0&zipChg=1&zipcode=18439&metric=0


----------



## Judi

4everhayley said:


> I'll be in one of the Cabins -- not sure which yet....And you?


I think I will be in the Lounge near the Geriatrics cabin.


----------



## Judi

savannah said:


> I hope the weather is going to be nice and not raining. I just looked at the forecast for Scranton and looks like Friday, Sunday, & Monday are going to be nice but Saturday there is a chance of rain. Has anyone else check out the weather for this yet?


Haven't had much time to check the weather. Plan on taking boots and a raincoat. Haven't packed yet.


----------



## 4rdogs

Judi said:


> Did she pass the TDI test?


Yes she passed


----------



## savannah

Well, if we can get through to Sunday then the weather will get better. I'm packing my rubber boots and raincoat. I hope it doesn't rain for the senior recognition and rescue parade.


----------



## Judi

4rdogs said:


> Yes she passed


Congratulations.


----------



## Judi

savannah said:


> Well, if we can get through to Sunday then the weather will get better. I'm packing my rubber boots and raincoat. I hope it doesn't rain for the senior recognition and rescue parade.


It can be brought inside.


----------



## Karen519

*Please have fun for me!!*

Please have fun for me!
Just to meet you all and see all the Golden Retrievers!!!

My friend Gail from New York has been running this rescue weekend for years!!


----------



## Judi

You are friends with Gail Lustig?
It is extra hard for her this year since she lost her sister.


----------



## Karen519

*Judi*

Judi:

Gail and I are online friends. I met her on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum.
She is so wonderful and she told me about her Sister.
I am so sad for she and her sister.


----------



## Judi

Karen519 said:


> Judi:
> 
> Gail and I are online friends. I met her on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum.
> She is so wonderful and she told me about her Sister.
> I am so sad for she and her sister.


I feel bad for Buddy and their children too.
Did you ever meet Gail in person?
How did you meet her online?


----------



## Goldenz2

Judi,

I didn't realize you were the same Judi that stayed in the room across from me in the Lounge. I only brought Archie this year as Angelo is not doing well  Archie had a blast though and I took a million pictures! It's going to take me a while to put them in an online album but as soon as I do I'll post it. I would love to see any photos that others have taken at Goldstock!

It was so nice to see everyone again this year. We're already looking forward to next year!


----------



## Judi

Which room were you in?


----------



## Goldenz2

The one directly across from yours.

Jeanne


----------



## Karen519

*Judi and Jeanne*

Judi and Jeanne:

How about that-you were right across from one another.

Judi: No, I have never met Gail in person, just on animal forums! It is such a tragedy about her Sister.


----------



## Judi

If you go to Goldstock next year, there is an excellent chance that you will meet Gail.


----------



## mist

Isn't anyone ever going to post pictures for the rest of us to see?


----------



## Judi

I think there were pictures posted.


----------

